# Mémoire Vive Mac Mini 2009



## iphonflo (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour!

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un magnifique Mac mini en Mars 2009 dont voici les caractéristiques:
Core 2 Duo @ 2ghz
Disque Dur 120 Go
Mémoire Vive 1 Go

Au départ je ne m'en servais que pour des usages primaires du genre Internet, Mail, Msn...
Mais je me suis mis à la photo récemment et l'on m'a offert des logiciels photos tels que Photoshop et Aperture pour les retravailler.
Il se trouve que lorsque j'utilise Aperture et que je modifie des photos, la machine rame pas mal alors que s'il n'est pas lancé ca marche "du feu de Dieu"!
On m'a dit que pour accroître mes performances, il fallait que j'investisse dans de la mémoire vive étant donné qu'il n'y a que 1go ce qui est un peu limite et même le vendeur m'avait dit à l'époque que ce niveau de RAM était largement suffisant pour un usage bureautique et qu'il fallait évoluer si les besoins évoluaient aussi.
J'ai fait un tour sur le net et j'ai regardé le prix des barrettes de mémoire et il en ressort qu'elles sont assez chère (25euros le giga octet ca fait cheroooo quand même).Avant j'étais sur PC et je suis passé sous Mac justement pour les performances donc j'aimerais en tirer le meilleur parti.Attention je ne tiens pas à changer pour autant ma machine.
J'aimerais savoir si augmenter la mémoire vive changerais VRAIMENT les performances produites et si je gagnerais en puissance et en fluidité ou si ca ne vaut pas le coup!

S'il faut changer la mémoire vive de combien de SLOT mémoire je dispose dans ma machine en sachant que une barette de 1go est déjà préinstallée.
Combien faudrait-il rajouter? 1,2,3 ou 4Go??

Faîte moi part de vos lumières ;D
Merci par avance

Iphonflo


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2010)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 


iphonflo a dit:


> On m'a dit que pour accroître mes performances, il fallait que j'investisse dans de la mémoire vive étant donné qu'il n'y a que 1go ce qui est un peu limite et même le vendeur m'avait dit à l'époque que ce niveau de RAM était largement suffisant pour un usage bureautique et qu'il fallait évoluer si les besoins évoluaient aussi.


Avant de faire quoi que ce soit, pour t'assurer que le manque de performances provient bien d'un manque de mémoire, je t'invite à lancer le _Moniteur d'activité_ (dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires/) et de vérifier sous l'onglet _Mémoire système_ que la part "Disponible" (en vert) a bien totalement disparu quand les ralentissements se font sentir.

Dans le cas contraire, la source du problème est à chercher ailleurs.



Sinon, ce sujet a déjà été traité à plusieurs reprises sur le forum (penser à faire une recherche avant de commencr une nouvelle discussion).


----------



## iphonflo (17 Février 2010)

Je viens de faire ce que vous m'avez conseillé et en lançant l'appli aperture + modif de photos il reste 30mo de mémoire vive disponible et lorsque l'on quitte l'application il reste 400mo.
L'écart est énorme!


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2010)

Ce n'est pas l'écart qui est important, mais le fait qu'il reste ou pas de mémoire "Disponible". En effet, c'est quand cette partie de la mémoire a disparu que le Mac est forcé de swapper sa mémoire sur le disque, ce qui entraîne des ralentissements.

Dans l'essai que tu viens de réaliser, il n'y a normalement pas eu de ralentissent dû à un manque de mémoire. Si tu as tout de même éprouvé une gêne, alors cela doit plutôt provenir des accès au disque (celui du Mini est assez lent - 5400 rpm) ou de l'importance des applications exécutées (pour cela, tu peux regarder le % de charge CPU dans le _Moniteur d'activité_). 

Toutefois, si tu penses devoir traiter simultanément des photos volumineuses et/ou nombreuses, ou bien lancer une application supplémentaire, alors les 30 Mo restants risquent de rapidement disparaître. Dans cette hypothèse, l'augmentation de la quantité de mémoire serait effectivement intéressante.


----------



## iphonflo (17 Février 2010)

Oui lorsque je lance en plus une autre appli du genre spotify alors la il me reste casiment plus rien!
Combien y-a-t'il de slot de mémoire dans un mac mini?
Et est-ce qu'1go en plus serait suffisant ou 2 go en plus serait mieux??


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2010)

Il y a deux slots de mémoire dans le Mac Mini.

En revanche, je ne sais pas de quel modèle tu disposes exactement. Il faudrait que tu regardes dans _Informations Système_ dans la rubrique "Matériel".

Si tu as un Mac Mini 2.1 avec de la mémoire DDR2, alors le Go actuellement installé doit être composé de deux barrettes de 512 Mo. Si tu as un Mac Mini 3.1 avec de la mémoire DDR3, alors tu n'as qu'une seule barrette de 1 Go d'installée. (NB: officiellement, le premier supporte jusqu'à 2Go, et le second jusqu'à 4Go).

Pour ne pas avoir trop de problèmes et profiter de l'accélération du Dual Channel, il convient d'utiliser deux barrettes identiques (même taille, même vitesse, même modèle, ...). Mais ceci a déjà été évoqué dans d'autres discussions portant sur le sujet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------

Sinon, voici un tuto en images sur le remplacement de la mémoire (Mac Mini 3.1) :

http://forums.appleinsider.com/showthread.php?t=81881

... et un autre en vidéo :

[YOUTUBE]5KaHNLR6Aac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iphonflo (17 Février 2010)

Je l'ai acheté mi mars 2009 comment je fais pour savoir si c'est un 3,1 ou un 3,2?


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu regardes dans _Informations Système_ dans la rubrique "Matériel".


Va dans le menu "Pomme" (en haut à gauche de l'écran), item "À propos de ce Mac", bouton "Plus d'infos", rubrique "Matériel", et regarde à droite la ligne "Modèle d&#8217;ordinateur".

(Tu liras Macmini2,1 ou bien Macmini3,1).


----------



## iphonflo (17 Février 2010)

Après vérification c'est marqué Mac Mini3,1.Donc je peux rajouter jusqu'à 4 go de ram alors?


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Février 2010)

Oui, c'est ça. C'est la quantité maximale selon Apple (ça fait au deux barrettes DDR3 de 2Go).

_Officieusement, la machine pourrait supporter jusqu'à 8Go._


----------



## iphonflo (18 Février 2010)

Merci mais je viens de regarder la vidéo...A première vue ça à l'air assez délicat de manipuler un mac mini de la sorte!Moi avant j'étais sur PC et je les désossais sans soucis mais alors la ça me fait peur de le démonter!
Sinon dans la vidéo on voit que la mémoire est installé comme dans nos chers ordinateurs portables de façon couchée et imbriquée. On voit que les barrettes se superposent mais sur combien d'"étages" peut on superposer les barrettes??2??3??


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Février 2010)

Oui, c'est moins simple à démonter qu'un PC. Mais c'est toute la différence entre un Mac et un PC. Le premier a d'abord été pensé pour être utilisé, alors que le second surtout pour être bricolé.

Par ailleurs, le Mini est vraiment très petit,  et je ne pense pas qu'on puisse trouver beaucoup d'ordinateurs de bureau concentrant autant de puissance dans un si petit volume. Alors ça se répercute fatalement au niveau de la constitution.

J'ai démonté plusieurs fois mon Mini, et je peux affirmer que ce n'est pas insurmontable. Il faut seulement utiliser des outils adaptés (une spatule et un petit tournevis cruciforme) et faire preuve de beaucoup de patience. Il faut aussi particulièrement faire attention à ne pas arracher les trois antennes des adapteurs sans-fil.

Sinon, pour les barrettes de mémoire, il y a bien deux emplacements superposés. On voit d'ailleurs nettement les deux barrettes placées l'une au-dessus de l'autre sur cette photo.


----------



## iphonflo (18 Février 2010)

Ok!
Par contre je me suis renseigné j'ai appelé la boutique ou j'avais acheté mon mac et il m'annonce 50 euros (pose comprise c'est facile elle est offerte pour l'achat de pièces)pour une barrette de 1go DDR3 1066Mhz. Est-ce que c'est cher ou on peut trouver un peu en dessous??


----------



## Galuz (18 Février 2010)

iphonflo a dit:


> Ok!
> Par contre je me suis renseigné j'ai appelé la boutique ou j'avais acheté mon mac et il m'annonce 50 euros (pose comprise c'est facile elle est offerte pour l'achat de pièces)pour une barrette de 1go DDR3 1066Mhz. Est-ce que c'est cher ou on peut trouver un peu en dessous??


C'est juste le double du prix normal. :rateau:

(au hasard: macway.com)


----------



## iphonflo (18 Février 2010)

Justement j'ai regardé chez macway en compatible avec mon mac mini dans la recherche il ne me sort que de la DDR 2! A moins que je n'indique pas de compatibilité avec le mac mini il me sort des DDR3 mais assez chères quand même!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Eh bien tu regardes en occas , les barrettes de 1go partent à 15 en général .

Ou sinon , tu passes par là : http://www.macsales.com/


----------



## sto (15 Mars 2010)

bonjour
je remonte ce fil juste pour poser une petite question

alors qu'avec quelques applications ouvertes ( ithunes,safari,apercu,entourage,vlc) et une copie de photo vers mon bureau la mémoire disponible( en vert donc ) est descendu jusqu'à 4.5Mo

j'ai 519.44 Mo de memoire inactive ( en bleu)

est-ce normal ?

merci d'avance







bon les données sont un tout petit peu differentes sur mon image


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mars 2010)

La mémoire inactive (en bleu), c'est la mémoire qui a été utilisée et qui pourrait être libérée à la demande.

En effet, sur Mac OS, la gestion de la mémoire utilise un mécanisme de libération de type « lazy » (paresseux), ce qui signifie que la mémoire qui n'est plus utilisée n'est rendue disponible pour une nouvelle utilisation qu'en dernier recours, au moment où on en a vraiment besoin. Ce mécanisme permet au système de présenter de bonnes performances (bien meilleures que sous Windows notamment, qui ne l'utilise pas).

La situation est donc tout-à-fait normale, et il n'y a pas lieu de t'inquiéter.

Il ne faudra vraiment envisager d'augmenter la quantité de RAM que si la zone bleue et la zone verte disparaissent toutes les deux.


----------



## sto (17 Mars 2010)

Merci Pa5cal pour ces eclaircissements

Mais je constate malgrés tout un fort ralentissement de l'affichage lorsque les deux sessions de mes filles sont ouvertes en meme temps que la mienne

A tel point que meme le rebondissement des iquones du dock lors de l'ouverture est sacadée 

la roue multicolore apparait au moindre click sur une application et parfois meme une petite montre à la place de la souri .....

Que devrais- je faire  pour regler le probleme ? 

encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Mars 2010)

Il est difficile de donner la solution.

Les causes des ralentissements sont potentiellement nombreuses, car la mémoire n'est pas la seule ressource du système susceptible de représenter un goulet d'étranglement pour les performances.

Soit dit en passant, si trois sessions sont lancées simultanément, l'ensemble de la machine doit être suffisamment sollicité pour expliquer ce ralentissement sans qu'il y ait nécessairement un problème de manque de mémoire (surtout lorsque le _Moniteur d'activité_ est en train de tourner) : on demande presque au Mac de faire le travail de trois machines avec le même matériel. Ça ne peut pas aller aussi vite que lorsqu'il n'y a qu'une seule session d'ouverte.


----------



## sto (18 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ion demande presque au Mac de faire le travail de trois machines avec le même matériel. Ça ne peut pas aller aussi vite que lorsqu'il n'y a qu'une seule session d'ouverte.


 
Merci Pa5cal
mais non je ne demande pas à mon ordinateur d'etre aussi rapide dans ces conditions

mais un upgrade de memoire aiderai-t-il à rendre les 3 sessions plus efficaces ?

Hier soir par exemple je lance la recherche de mise à jour ( car je viens d'acquerir la magic mouse )alors que je n'avais que ma session d'ouverte et Pan ! l'icone d'update se lance puis se fige et puis plus rien, qd je deplacais la souri sur la fenetre d'update la roue colloré apparaissait , j'ai été obligé de faire un arret " sauvage" :-(
la mise en route est devenu assez lente,  il arrive que l'ecran devienne tout bleu puis plus rien 

il doit bien y avoir un probleme , ce type de petits evenements apparaissent depuis peu, et le seul gros changement est d'avoir installé un logiciel de protection parental de chez intego.

cordialement


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mars 2010)

S'agissant des seuls ralentissements, le _Moniteur d'activité_ donne déjà une bonne indication quant à la responsabilité de la mémoire et des logiciels qui l'utilisent.

Pour savoir si certaines applications (traitement photo, notamment) peuvent voir leurs performances améliorées en leur en offrant une plus grande quantité, il faut se reporter aux benchmarks qui les concernent (et qu'on trouve souvent sur Internet). Mais la majorité des applications se contentent du minimum proposé, et ne s'améliorent pas s'il y a plus de mémoire disponible.

Mais comme je le suggérais, les ralentissements peuvent provenir d'ailleurs. La sortie de veille d'un disque dur, un logiciel prioritaire qui boucle, un accès réseau impératif en attente ou un périphérique poussif peuvent aussi créer des blocages, normalement courts, accidentellement durables. Une application gourmande en ressource CPU est l'explication la plus courante pour les ralentissements.


Mais si le système devient instable, cela n'a assurément pas de rapport avec la quantité de mémoire. Le problème vient d'ailleurs.

Même s'il n'est pas possible de déterminer le responsable sans une investigation sérieuse, l'installation récente d'un logiciel qui interfère fortement avec le système fait de ce dernier un bon candidat. Il faudrait tenter de le désinstaller totalement pour voir si l'instabilité persiste.

_(Concernant les logiciels d'Intego, j'ai déjà donné mon sentiment à ce sujet. Je n'en installerai jamais sur mon Mac, car le besoin de fuir ce genre de "bouse" est l'une des raisons qui m'ont justement poussé à switcher.)_


Par ailleurs, l'extinction brutale de la machine est fortement déconseillée. Elle ne doit survenir qu'en dernier recours, et il est conseillé de faire une vérification du système après le ré-allumage. La dégradation du système que risque de provoquer un arrêt brutal peut être à elle seule la cause de l'instabilité observée.

En cas de blocage, il faut tenter de basculer vers une application qui tourne encore (Cmd+Tab ou clic sur le Dock) afin d'accéder au menu _Pomme>Forcer à quitter_. Il faut faire preuve de patience (même si ça paraît long, une attente de 10 secondes n'est pas un blocage), et ne surtout pas s'affoler (taper des touches de raccourcis et cliquer de nombreuses fois un peu partout ne fait qu'empirer les choses).


----------



## sto (18 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Mais si le système devient instable, ça n'a assurément pas de rapport avec la quantité de mémoire. Le problème vient d'ailleurs.
> 
> Même s'il n'est pas possible de déterminer le responsable sans une investigation sérieuse, l'installation récente d'un logiciel qui interfère fortement avec le système fait de ce dernier un bon candidat. Il faudrait tenter de le désinstaller totalement pour voir si l'instabilité persiste.


je vais essayer de le desinstaller et observer s'il est la source de mes problemes




PA5CAL a dit:


> _(Concernant les logiciels d'Intego, j'ai déjà donné mon sentiment à ce sujet. Je n'en installerai jamais sur mon Mac, car le besoin de fuir ce genre de "bouse" est l'une des raisons qui m'ont justement poussé à switcher.)_


apparemment certains utilisateurs Mac du forum le recommande, c'est dailleurs pour cela que je me le suis procuré.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Par ailleurs, l'extinction brutale de la machine est fortement déconseillée. Elle ne doit survenir qu'en dernier recours, et il est conseillé de faire une vérification du système après le ré-allumage. La dégradation du système que risque de provoquer un arrêt brutal peut être à elle seule la cause de l'instabilité observée.
> 
> En cas de blocage, il faut tenter de basculer vers une application qui tourne encore (Cmd+Tab ou clic sur le Dock) afin d'accéder au menu _Pomme>Forcer à quitter_. Il faut faire preuve de patience (même si ça paraît long, une attente de 10 secondes n'est pas un blocage), et ne surtout pas s'affoler (taper des touches de raccourcis et cliquer de nombreuses fois un peu partout ne fait qu'empirer les choses).


 
Je ne suis pas expert en informatique mais pas completement in culte quand meme ,  apres avoir essayé toutes ces solutions ; je n'ai pas eu d'autre choix que d'arreter l' UC.

je fais ce test et si cela ne vous derange pas je vous tiendrais au courant

cordialement


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mars 2010)

sto a dit:


> apparemment certains utilisateurs Mac du forum le recommande, c'est dailleurs pour cela que je me le suis procuré.


Mais s'il apparaît finalement qu'il est responsable de tes problèmes, peut-être auras-tu ensuite la même opinion que moi au sujet de ce genre de logiciel.


----------



## sto (18 Mars 2010)

probablement Pa5cal.

Mais en terme de controle parental celui proposé par defaut dans OSX ne me convenait pas alors que celui de intego si, maintenant il est possible que ce soit d'autre fonctionnalité du pack internet security que j'ai pris qui soit la source du probleme et non le control parental ....

D'un autre coté je ne suis pas suffisemment connaisseur en informatique pour faire une investigation serieuse et en profondeur d'autant que mon retour vers mac date d'à peine un an.

A suivre donc

merci pour ton aide


----------



## sto (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Je reviens faire un dernier point 

Une fois désinstallé mon produit Intego , les problemes de lenteur persistent.
J'ai donc utilisé les utilitaires de maintenance que j'ai trouvé sur macgé et franchement je vous remercie bien bas 

mon macmini a retrouvé sa vitalité, j'ai du faire des réparations à partir du Cd d'installation et tout est rentré dans l'ordre meme apres avoir réinstaller les logiciels d'Intego 

j'ai malgré tout constater des ralentissements quand les trois sessions sont ouvertes , et comme je ne peux demander à mon cher ordianateur d'etre aussi efficace pour un comme pour trois j'ai donc procédé à une augmentation de la mémoire vive. 

Maintenant le macmini fonctionne à merveille.

merci

cordialement


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mars 2010)

Puisque tes problèmes de ralentissement ont disparu, il serait intéressant d'indiquer la quantité de mémoire dont tu disposes maintenant, et de tenter de déterminer les applications qui en avaient besoin. Comme je disais plus haut :





PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour savoir si certaines applications (traitement photo, notamment) peuvent voir leurs performances améliorées en leur en offrant une plus grande quantité, il faut se reporter aux benchmarks qui les concernent (et qu'on trouve souvent sur Internet).


Ça pourrait servir à ceux qui se trouveraient dans la même situation.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

iphonflo a dit:


> Justement j'ai regardé chez macway en compatible avec mon mac mini dans la recherche il ne me sort que de la DDR 2! A moins que je n'indique pas de compatibilité avec le mac mini il me sort des DDR3 mais assez chères quand même!




j'en ai 2 neuves si tu veux


----------



## sto (30 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Puisque tes problèmes de ralentissement ont disparu, il serait intéressant d'indiquer la quantité de mémoire dont tu disposes maintenant, et de tenter de déterminer les applications qui en avaient besoin. Comme je disais plus haut :Ça pourrait servir à ceux qui se trouveraient dans la même situation.


 
je suis passé à 4 Go

comment determiner les applications dans le besoin ?

utiliser le moniteur de nouveau ? 

cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

Oui tu peux utiliser le moniteur système.
Pour avoir plus d'informations sur l'utilisation de la mémoire virtuelle (une grosse utilisation de mémoire virtuelle est souvent synonyme de manque de mémoire physique) tu peux utiliser les commande vm_stat et top dans un terminal.
top a l'avantage de te montrer la différence de pages par rapport au relevé précédent (ligne VM, c'est le nombre entre parenthèses pour pageins et pageouts. Une différence importante en continu indique un manque de mémoire. Tu auras en plus le nom des processus, ce qui t'aideras à déterminer les applications dans le besoin. Après il faut voir, il existe sûrement des outils plus puissants pour profiler une appli en particulier.


----------



## sto (6 Avril 2010)

voila j'ai fait un test avec 3 sessions ouvertes
toutes utilisent Ithunes, safari , entourage 
la mienne utilise iphoto en plus ...

c'est un peu lent mais utilisable 







j'ai fini par redemarré pour recupéré la memoire inactive

connaitriez vous une technique pour la recuperer sans redemarrer  ?


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Avril 2010)

sto a dit:


> connaitriez vous une technique pour la recuperer sans redemarrer  ?


Il suffit de lancer puis de quitter une application qui réclame toute la mémoire physique disponible.

Mais ça n'a strictement aucun intérêt, à part avoir l'illusion (psychologiquement satisfaisante mais techniquement trompeuse) de disposer de plus de mémoire libre.  En fin de compte, tout ce qu'on fait c'est ralentir le système et les applications lancées jusqu'à ce qu'ils retrouvent une position d'équilibre.


----------



## sto (6 Avril 2010)

d'accord donc autant faire la recherche et arreter l'application la plus demandeuse de memoire mais qui finalement en redemandera autant s'il on la relancait 
si j'ai bien compris ....


----------

